
Ask HN: Are there any laptops which offer HDMI input? - rocky1138
All gaming and professional laptops include HDMI out, but what I&#x27;m looking to do is connect a gaming console to my laptop to use the screen while I&#x27;m visiting relatives, etc. This way I won&#x27;t have to bring a TV screen.
======
beckit
USB based HDMI capture devices exist: [https://www.amazon.com/Seesii-HDV-
UH60-Capture-Windows-Syste...](https://www.amazon.com/Seesii-HDV-UH60-Capture-
Windows-Systerm/dp/B01IJGV4N8)

~~~
rocky1138
A decent workaround, albeit expensive.

~~~
beckit
Its approximately price competitive to purchasing a small monitor with
speakers... but its much more portable. I presume one can shop around and find
it cheaper than the link I've posted - I only looked about for a few minutes
as its been quite a while since I'd shopped for this when I researched it the
first time around.

I'm not sure an HDMI input capable notebook exists. If it did, given the
variety of factors involved in what I want in a notebook, its almost certain
that I would have issues with certain aspects of its design (keyboard? mouse?
screen? battery? physical size? cost of components? port counts? overall carry
weight? etc.)

Using an external capture device frees one from that "locked into a notebook I
kind of don't otherwise want" decision. As well, since it is external, it can
be used among multiple computers - each subsequent laptop can be whatever
laptop you want and have the capability of hdmi input.

A secondary use - the usb hdmi input can be used to stream (twitch...)
gameplay from another source (retropie, NES classic, ps4, etc.)

